# Magic or D&D in Wasilla



## Jack_Vision (Oct 20, 2006)

Well i just moved here from Michigan and im look to start/play in a D&D 3.5 game or to play caual Magic the Gathering                                                               if anyone is intristed pleas email me Thank you


----------

